# LED lighting help



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i dont under stand the difference in CREE lights or PAR38 lights but i know that they are both powerful.

my tank is 11"x14"x8.5". 5.5gal
this is the current LED light i am using i really like it but it is not bright enough. and it has blue leds in it. i dont like that. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/UP-AQUA-Aqu...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a693d9d0f#ht_1708wt_905

does this light that i have linked can it fit into a regular socket? it says medium socket..... is that a regular lamp socket?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LED-PAR38-2...ultDomain_0&hash=item1e6958e1c4#ht_500wt_1287

also i found this led panel on ebay too.... do you think it is worth the price? or should i get a bulb or two?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Hydro...ultDomain_0&hash=item2eb16891f1#ht_8869wt_946

Another panel. would this be enough for a 11"x14"x8.5" in tank?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Hydro...ultDomain_0&hash=item53ea93eeab#ht_9562wt_968

These are the bulbs i was really looking at getting..... how many should i get if i go this direction
http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Par38...ltDomain_0&hash=item53e4e75b3c#ht_7869wt_1108

Thanks for your help
Elliot


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

must be somebody with an opinion


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

bought the 711 panel


----------



## CatG (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello,
I was just wondering if you got these lights yet, and if so, how they have been working out. I guess it probably hasn't been long enough to tell if they work well for plants, but maybe you could at least tell me how well they light up the tank, and if you think these would work for a 150 gallon tall tank (31" top to bottom). I would be curious to know if you think the light from these could reach the bottom of that tank.

Thanks so much,
Cat


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

havent got it yet. ill let you know


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

for a while i was looking at led floodlights
http://www.buyincoins.com/details/10w-rgb-led-outdoor-flood-projection-light-w-remote-1-product-4110.html

I never pulled the trigger, but i'd be interested to see how this fixture works/performs.

I wish we could get some PAR data on led fixtures, especially the ones provided by the big name manufacturers


----------



## CatG (Apr 10, 2010)

The Ebay link Doubleott05 posted (the one for the white-hydroponic lights) lists supposed par values and other info in the listing. The thing that concerns me is that it seems too good to be true. Based on the info I read here, it seems like this light would be just about perfect. (at least as far as I understood the info) http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Aquarium_Lighting.html

I don't know if the lights really do have the ratings the seller listed, or if the seller just did his research and posted what he figured plant growers wanted to see. I don't know how to check on that info to see if it is true.

If it IS true, this is a very inexpensive lighting solution based on other LED fixtures I have seen. It's even inexpensive compared to T5 setups I have seen, especially once you take bulb costs into conisderation. I really hope it's true.

Cat


----------



## bamboosharkbark (Dec 27, 2010)

sorry guys but if you really want to learn about leds go onto nanoreef.com or another reef aquarium forum. Planted tank people dont seem to know squat about them or at least dont care to help much. 


Cree manufactures leds, they are widely used for reef aquariums now and Ive used them with success on my planted tank. 
They usually come on stars and you solder them together in a string and connect them to a driver. My advice would be google diy led aquarium or look under the lighting sticky on nano reef for a great break down. Its cheap to build it yourself and they last for years with no bulb replacements etc. also great shimmer effect similar to a metal halide


----------



## bamboosharkbark (Dec 27, 2010)

some par bulbs are good too and easier, but I'd be careful with some of those from ebay, they probly use cheap leds!
3w cree leds would be ideal, look on this website if you want:

http://www.rapidled.com/servlet/the-203/7-LED-PAR38-Bulb/Detail

that looks like decent par bulb that will give off alot of light, just google par 38 planted tank to see what others did


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

are the CREE all white same as 6500k 

if not what is the kelvin color of the all white?


----------



## bamboosharkbark (Dec 27, 2010)

I use 3w cree leds which are widely used for both freshwater and reef tanks. The white leds are the ones best suited for planted tanks and they come in three different types of color temperature:
cool white
neutral white
warm white

All three will grow plants well. I use 2 cool white for each warm white but I hear that the neutral white have the best color. I comes down to preference.

The warm whites are pretty yellow~3600K, the neutral whites are ~5000K and the cool whites are like 7500K

The par bulb I linked used 5 cool white and 1 warm white I think. But honestly if you got DIY skill look at the links bellow and go for it. Good price and you will know how make one for all future purposes.

link to white leds leds from: http://www.rapidled.com/servlet/the-LEDs-cln-White-LEDs/Categories

*also make sure you look at these threads!!! Only differences between an leds array for a reef tank and one for a planted tank are: *

-reef tanks usually use at least half blue leds, you'd probly go all white

-reef tanks need more light than planted so if you use the same amount of leds as they do in a similar tank size you would have a high light tank. easy way around this is to buy a driver for youre leds that you can dim. Easy to find on the website where I buy my leds and youll be able to adjust the amount of light

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=186982

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=261164


----------



## bamboosharkbark (Dec 27, 2010)

good luck


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i can make my own light set up but i need a way to make that into a hood and i dont have a facility for that. there is so many different parts and peices i might just get a retro fit kit and do that.


----------



## dstrong (Feb 13, 2011)

How did the 711 panel work out for you?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

its workign out great for my little 5gal ill take a pic soon


----------



## myjohnson (Jan 16, 2007)

Bump for pictures?!


----------



## Eugene (Jan 4, 2009)

I have several different-sized tanks, had tried led-lighting.

On my biggest 240 - l.:










182 vatt luminiscent bulbs:










75 vatt LED:










After it - changed all light in my tanks.

10 vatt LL-bulb:










3 watt LeD with 30-degree lens:










3 watt warm-led, no lens:










Comparison between 3 watt LED (upper tank, 14 L) with 11 watt LL-compact bulb (on the table):










Up to me - Leds are the same revolution, as changing the candle - to electric lamp.


----------

